# Radstand Fanes/Teibun verstellen



## sap (8. Januar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

habe mal eine kurze Frage, blicke es gerade nicht so richtig.
Bin gerade bei IBC auf folgendes Bild gestoßen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1702272

Das soll ja ein Fanes Hinterbau sein. Da ist auf den Bildern zu erkennen, dass die Verstellung vom Radstand mit einer zusätzliche Schraube gesichert wird. Es sieht so aus, als ob die Verstellung selbst direkt durch das Gewinde gesteuert wird - hat da jemand Detailaufnahmen? Habe nämlich einen aktuellen Fanes-Rahmen vom 4.0, aber noch diverse Anbauteile eines älteren Modells. Gab es das da noch nicht oder ist das abhängig von der Achse oder???

http://alutech-cycles.com/bilder/produkte/gross/Fanes-40-Komplettbike-26-v1_b5.jpg
Hier sieht man z.B. nichts dergleichen.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Januar 2015)

Das ist eine Fanes Verstellung, richtig! 
Die Verstellung ist eigentlich ganz simpel. Die beiden silbernen Schrauben, die du beim seitlichen Draufschauen siehst, musst du lösen. Dann kannst du die schwarzen Frästeile, also die Inlays, durch die die Achse geht, wie einen Schlitten verstellen. 
Die "Madenschraube" aus dem ersten Bild ist deshalb zu sehen, weil sie als Anschlag dient. Also, dass sich die Inlays nicht verschieben, die Achse damit schräg steht, das Hinterrad gerade im Hinterbau bleibt etc. etc.!
Die Madenschraube ist halt in der kurzen Einstellung nicht zu sehen, da sie im Rahmen verschwindet und in der kurzen Stellung keine Funktion hat. Du musst sie aber trotzdem kontern, da du sie sonst irgendwann verlieren könntest. Schau mal von der Kettenstrebe aus parallel nach hinten. Dann müsstest du ein kleines Loch erkennen. Da steckt die Madenschraube drin. 
Meines Wissens nach ist das System nicht geändert worden. Bei meinem 2.0 ist es genau so. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (8. Januar 2015)

Hm, also dass ich es verstellen kann, war mir schon klar. Aber die Schrauben zum kontern sind mir irgendwie gerade fremd...muss ich mal nachschauen


----------

